# Pied pronunciation?



## jean20057

*Is it pie-d or "peed"?:S I have been wondering about this for so long, and I have finally got the nerve to ask that stupid question!!! lol. I guess curiosity got the better of me! :laughing:*


----------



## Jedikeet

PIEd like Apple Pie-d...or whatever pie you prefer. It was confirmed by a few bird shop owners I've met saying it over the years, Kristen.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It is pronounced Pie-d

as in the "Pied Piper"*


----------



## jean20057

*Good to know, as I have been saying it both ways, and always, no matter which way I say it, thinking I'm saying it wrong, lol.*


----------



## Jonah

I suspected it was as in pie but know I know for sure...


----------



## NormH

3.141592'd


----------



## jean20057

*I kinda feel dumb for asking, because I kind of figured it was pie-d, but wasn't 100%, lol*


----------



## jean20057

*


NormH said:



3.141592'd

Click to expand...

Very clever, Norm!!!*


----------



## NormH

jean20057 said:


> *
> 
> Very clever, Norm!!!*


Just seeing who's paying attention.


----------



## StarlingWings

Well, it isn't cake-d and it isn't tart-ed so it must be pie-d :laughing: 

Norm and I should start a "bad puns club"


----------



## NormH

StarlingWings said:


> Well, it isn't cake-d and it isn't tart-ed so it must be pie-d :laughing:
> 
> Norm and I should start a "bad puns club"


Now that right there is punny.


----------



## jean20057

*Now this is just getting out of hand!!! :laughing:*


----------



## Jedikeet

NormH said:


> 3.141592'd


Bwwaaahahah! Imagine putting that tag on a store cage..."SALE! 3.141592'd Parakeets - $3.141592":laughing:


----------



## NormH

One of my favorites is "You are a QT 3.14159"


----------



## FaeryBee

*Aiiiii! You guys are killing me. :laughing1:

I used to work with a guy that punned continually all day long and drove everyone else in the office crazy. 
It finally got to the point where the Director threatened to dock the guy's pay for each pun. *


----------



## NormH

Like pi, I could go on forever.


----------



## budgieaviary

NormH said:


> Like pi, I could go on forever.


 lol, very clever


----------



## StarlingWings

This is just so punny I'm feeling a little irrational right now


----------



## jrook

you guys are very witty. :bowrofl::bowrofl:
I just wanted to make a regular, boring old comment about ... the original topic. I was really pronouncing it wrong... as in pie.. ed. like sex ed, well, sort of. You all sorted me out months ago. I'm really pretty relieved I'm not the only one perplexed by this silly word. I like my own pronunciation better, really, but it is what it is.


----------



## jean20057

*Judy, I'm really glad that I wasn't the only person here that wasn't aware of the correct pronunciation of the word. Your comment made my night a little better!!!*


----------

